# TOS Enterprise Azteks from the Aztek Dummy



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

These are coming a long so nicely, I couldn't wait longer to post them

I'm doing a "speed build" of the Enterprise to showcase my (long promised) full aztek painting templates.

Speed build means no bridge or shuttle bay detailing. I'm also not using the Round 2 lighting package but instead I'm using the tenacontrols lights for the bussards and running lights and Paul's strip lighting for the windows.

I'll have more photos as it progresses and I'm well on track to having it ready in time for Wonderfest.

No pricing info yet as I need to see how it will break down into sheets

Enjoy


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Lou,
Very cooling looking but I confess to being a bit confused. Is the aztec pattern on the TOS E something that appears on the remastered version of the series (I always view the orignal effects on the Blurays) or a custom creation? I probably missed the thread on this but would be interested how the idea came to pass.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

sparky,

It was inspired by the remastered version but it is an original design. Something I thought would lie between the "no plate" look and the full on pattern of the the refit. 

You have to picture it in subtle shades of gray and concrete and not the stark black and gray you see here


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

I LOVE it! Now shut up and TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> sparky,
> 
> It was inspired by the remastered version but it is an original design. Something I thought would lie between the "no plate" look and the full on pattern of the the refit.
> 
> You have to picture it in subtle shades of gray and concrete and not the stark black and gray you see here


I think this is a great idea. One of the great aspects of the TOS E design is that it is clean design and that gives it a more realistic look over its successors. But the flip side is that there are large patches of unbroken gray and it can look a bit plain. In the the original series Enterprise shots (non-remastered), the shots have a lot of noise (dots) and that instills a more realistic look than the clean remastered version. I don't know if that makes sense. 

I've seen a number of excellent TOS E build-ups but thought that the ship with all those large unbroken mono colored patches makes the model look a bit well "toyish" (no offense intended to anyone, I have thought this of my own builds of the AMT kit). Extensive weathering certainly helps but I would prefer my model not look like it went though a dense asteriod field with the deflector screens on the fritz.

I really like this paneling idea if it were done in a very subtle way. I will definitely be looking forward to seeing your showcase model.


----------



## Gary7 (Jan 2, 2013)

The only episode that I have seen that featured the Aztec pattern on a TOS ship was ST-Enterprise "In a Mirror, Darkly" episode that shows the U.S.S. Defiant. It was most noticeable when light was at an angle to the ship. I also think that it was CGI, not a real model.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice! 

The hull plating was on the Defiant in the "In A Mirror Darkly" episode.






This vid isn't great quality, but you see it on the underside of the saucer when it fires on the Vulcan ship.

It was subtle, and it is actually much, much better than overdone gridlines.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Gary7 said:


> The only episode that I have seen that featured the Aztec pattern on a TOS ship was ST-Enterprise "In a Mirror, Darkly" episode that shows the U.S.S. Defiant. It was most noticeable when light was at an angle to the ship. I also think that it was CGI, not a real model.


And it does look good:
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ges/d/d5/USS_Defiant_orbiting_Earth,_2155.jpg


----------



## davejames (Jul 18, 2009)

The aztec on the TOS-E _did_ look pretty cool in that episode. In fact I almost think they'd be preferable to the heavy gridlines that are currently on the kit.


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 30, 2007)

The aztek on the saucer looks gret, it the big bulky aztek on the rest of the ship thats throwing me off. I would think that they would use the same size/type of construction for the rest of the E.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Lou,
Love the saucer, but I've got to admit, I always thought the neck panels would be oriented closer to that of the refit.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

its a jumping off point (the neck and such) it's still a WIP


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Count me in for a set.


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

I have your wee-connie set which I love, IMO you should expand on that one. I'm not keen on the chess board so much. (i know its a WIP )

Chris


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Watching and waiting with eager anticipation


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Sparky, I also really like that effect. I would so accept those details as being present in the original series on the Enterprise since the resolution was average at best, just enough to hide a pattern as subtle as that. - in the canon of course!!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Landru said:


> Sparky, I also really like that effect. I would so accept those details as being present in the original series on the Enterprise since the resolution was average at best, just enough to hide a pattern as subtle as that. - in the canon of course!!


If one wants to faithfully duplicate the filming model, they may want to avoid paneling. But indeed it could be imagined that there was some light paneling on the TOS E and that the same construction method was also employed during the refit. The poor resolution of the original TOS E shots simply obscured this surface detail. This could be a justification for doing the TOS E paneling instead of just as a copycat move in regards to the refit appearance. 

I've read the reasoning that the refit was strikingly paneled is because Star Fleet decide not to apply the grey paint coating that the orignal had. Either this line of reasoning or poor resultion still assumes the TOS E was similarly paneled. Paneling is in for me :thumbsup:.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Adding paneling is an artistic choice. For me, I'm building a replica of the fictional ship, not a replica of the filming miniature. I'll not only be adding some light non-aztec aztecing, but I'm also adding random panels using silverfoil tape that will then be painted over to add very very subtle raised surface detail, like in the remastered E.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Sparky said:


> And it does look good:
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ges/d/d5/USS_Defiant_orbiting_Earth,_2155.jpg


Gridlines!!! :tongue:


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Gridlines!!! :tongue:


Oh crap, I spoke too broadly :freak:! 

Jim's comment revised:

"and THE PANELING does look good"


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hunk A Junk said:


> ... but I'm also adding random panels using silverfoil tape that will then be painted over to add very very subtle raised surface detail, like in the remastered E.


Had you considered adding those panels in layers of paint, to be even more subtle? ... maybe start with sandable primer, then shoot with the body colour?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Sparky said:


> Oh crap, I spoke too broadly :freak:!
> 
> Jim's comment revised:
> 
> "and THE PANELING does look good"


Yep it does look good. Just messing with you, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Paint is BEST*

Admittedly, I'm RUSHING the paintjob on this to get it ready for this weekend, but I had to stop long enough to post these pictures of the painted registry markers.

So much better than the decals. I will still use them for the red pinstripes and smaller details, but the advance template set will include masks to paint these

and you can catch a glimpse of the aztek pattern

gotta GO!


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks fantastic, Lou!

Now, get cracking on the Revell JJ-Prise masks!!!!

Rich


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

That saucer is BEAUTIFULLY done Lou.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

That saucer does look great. Will your set include templates to do that rust ring? If not, would such templates be sold separately? I am filling my grid lines and losing my painting reference for the ring. Ring templates would be great.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful work on both the masks and the model, Lou!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, Lou, I'm going to want those templates.
Painting on the main registry markings in this scale is the way to go.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Glorious.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lou you are simply awesome! That looks great I totally can't wait to see it!


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Lou-
What paints did you use. I really dig the subtlety!




Lou Dalmaso said:


> Admittedly, I'm RUSHING the paintjob on this to get it ready for this weekend, but I had to stop long enough to post these pictures of the painted registry markers.
> 
> So much better than the decals. I will still use them for the red pinstripes and smaller details, but the advance template set will include masks to paint these
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Terrific job, Lou. 
I'd shell out the shekels for masks for the registry numbers, rust ring and pennants!


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

So, did this get seen at WF? Ive asked around to see if anyone saw it but so far nada.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I had it on the CultTVMan table. I thought about entering it in the actual contest, but because I had rushed the build, it wasn't good enough for my tastes


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

still want to see pics, Lou!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*here's one*

I'll dig thru to see if there are more. then I'll take new pics to show better


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks great, Lou! Just right! :thumbsup:


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That looks really amazing, Lou. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Oni,
All I have in my area is a train store, so my paints are "PolyScale" brand.
the base gray is a mix of Milwaukee Road Gray and Aged White.
I did one tint with a drop of "Vermont Green" added and another with "Undercoat Gray" mixed in
the darker accent pieces were the "undercoat gray"

hope this helps


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'll dig thru to see if there are more. then I'll take new pics to show better


Lou, you master of awesomeness! Looks fantastic, as always!!
Congrats!! :thumbsup:

Got a ballpark figure on what these masks will run? And are you considering doing just the registry and pennant masks as a separate set for sale, and all of them together as a deluxe set? I am just asking, because I'm not thinking of Azteking my build, but I DO like the registry template idea.

Thanks.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Any news Lou?? :freak:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

here's where I'm at...

I've got the markings all done and laid out on a single sheet...

BUT, if I add a mask for painting the rust ring, that means an additional sheet which ups the cost.

I didn't use a mask on my rust ring, but I left the grid lines in. I've heard from people who are filling in the grid, but still want a guide to paint the ring.

so do I add it or not?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

As a "gridfiller", I would like a rust ring mask whether included with the aztecing masks or as a separately purchased mask. I'm guessing many wanting the aztecing masks would also want to do the rust ring and would want a rust ring mask whether they be a gridfiller or not.

Either way, rust ring mask please.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Sparky,
Would you feel robbed if the ring were only available in the complete aztek set?

I'm trying to avoid too many subsets. I thought I'd only put the markings in the advanced set, but there seems to be an appetite for the markings alone


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Sparky,
> Would you feel robbed if the ring were only available in the complete aztek set?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid too many subsets. I thought I'd only put the markings in the advanced set, but there seems to be an appetite for the markings alone


With the complete aztek set works for me as I want to all the aztecing on my ship. With the gridlines gone and my desire to have a rust ring, I'll definitely take the rust ring mask either way you want to offer it.


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Would it be easier to do the rust ring as part of the deluxe set with the registry masks?


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

So, we will be able to get just the registry and marking set without the azteks? Just asking! :wave:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmm ... if you were going for two sets, I'd think that one set (A) should reproduce the canon TV ship: rust ring and registry. The other set (B) should offer the non-canon ship: aztec. Both sets would have window masks.

Of course, a third set could combine A and B.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

this is what I think I'm going to do.
I've got the basic set already that has the windows and a couple other things. I think I'll make the registry markers and other striping an separate release, then I will make an 'aztek only" release that has the rust ring, but *not* the windows nor the registry markers. I had originally planned to make one jumbo set that had everything so folks wouldn't have to buy three different products, but that doesn't really serve what folks are asking for.
Plus now the "aztek only" set can be smaller and cheaper since it won't include the other parts.

I'm still gathering intel, so now is the time to put in your two quatloos


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Lou,
I think this is what you were describing:

Set 1. Basic window set. 
Set 2. Registry markers and rust ring.
Set 3. Aztecing

That breakdown makes a lot of sense to me. I have your basic set and would like to add everything else so I could just buy Sets 2 and 3.


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

I want the whole shebang!!!


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

I put my Quatloos on Sparkys idea.

I'd go for a window set, and a registry set for sure, I'm not planning on Azteking my build, but the window masks and painted registry with rust ring is a definate yes!

Get em done Lou! Your products always satisfy!

Sincerely,
MBZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Sets 1 and 2 for me!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Ditto!


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I've got Set 1 from Sparky's post, and I reeealllllllyyyy want Set 2 (as I said to Lou at WF).


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

it's been settled.
the second set will include the registries, the red pinstriping basically all of the markings EXCEPT the tiny hull markers (1/750, 1/1834...) you still need to use the decals for those. and the rust ring.

the last set will only be the full azteks. 

so you will need to buy all three sets to do the whole enchilada, if you are so inclined.

I'll be plotting all weekend and hope to have the first sets packaged and sent to the usual suspects by the beginning of next week.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> it's been settled.
> the second set will include the registries, the red pinstriping basically all of the markings EXCEPT the tiny hull markers (1/750, 1/1834...) you still need to use the decals for those. and the rust ring.
> 
> the last set will only be the full azteks.
> ...


I love enchiladas!

That sounds really good Lou. Especially looking forward to using rust ring and aztecing masks.

(Set 4: gridline templates????  - just being naughty)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I might have to get this too. I want all of it except the rust ring, but that is no big deal.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I already picked up your first set from Steve Iverson when he was at out local IPMS show back in March. I will get the second set as soon as I can afford it. I don't think I want to 'aztec' the ship, at least not in the similar style of TMP. I will probably so something subtle like what is in the remastered episodes.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

MartinHatfield said:


> I already picked up your first set from Steve Iverson when he was at out local IPMS show back in March. I will get the second set as soon as I can afford it. I don't think I want to 'aztec' the ship, at least not in the similar style of TMP. I will probably so something subtle like what is in the remastered episodes.


Something maybe to consider is to modify Lou's TMP like aztecing masks to meet the look your after. The saucer aztec design has rectangular elements perpendicular to the bridge and others parallel to the bridge.

I was considering printing out Lou's photo of the masking affixed to the top saucer and whiting out the interconnecting parallel rectangular sections leaving just the perpendicular ones in a scattered pattern. It no longer would like TMP E and closer to the remastered look. It seems to me that it would be quite a time saver to modify Lou's masking set to match the look your after. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*update time*

It's been a veeerrry busy month in Dummy-land...
I've finally gotten both the #2 set ( registries and rust ring) and #3 (full azteks) set done and ready to send off. The hold up was (as always) doing the tedious stuff like packaging and writing instructions and taking pictures.

plus I snuck some time in to make good on a promise I made back at Wonderfest which was to make a mask set for the Pegasus Nautilus kit.

the timing couldn't be better, because guess what showed up on my doorstep yesterday? yup I finally got the Nu Enterprise and it's full steam ahead!

details on the Nu E as it comes along


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

That "Aztec" effect really does look great on the model.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Lou - just to confirm, set #2 is just the masks for the registry markings & rust ring? Also do the registry markings include text (e.g. "U.S.S. Enterprise") or just the coloured emblems?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ross,
Set #2 includes the name, the numbers, the nacelle pennants and secondary hull pennants. it also includes the red pinstriping and belly markings. basically everything except the tiny hull markers (1/xxx, 1/xxxx) 

and the rust ring


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Good to hear the Nu Enterprise got there safe and sound Lou :thumbsup:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Ross,
> Set #2 includes the name, the numbers, the nacelle pennants and secondary hull pennants. it also includes the red pinstriping and belly markings. basically everything except the tiny hull markers (1/xxx, 1/xxxx)
> 
> and the rust ring


Oh, yeah, baby! I'll be getting that! Is it available for pre-order at Cult's?

BTW, is the big 'NCC-1701' drawn with the right curvature? I realize the surface isn't flat so it's more complex. Can we assume that laying down the mask will result in the right orientation?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yes, you can assume that.

that it did, Ian my friend, that it did


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RossW said:


> Oh, yeah, baby! I'll be getting that! Is it available for pre-order at Cult's?
> 
> BTW, is the big 'NCC-1701' drawn with the right curvature? I realize the surface isn't flat so it's more complex. Can we assume that laying down the mask will result in the right orientation?


Ok so somebody help me out with this.

I don't understand for some reason.
What is the back story?

But it does tie into the decals on my JJ Prise.
As those registry numbers are of a slightly funny shape.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Mike - is it my post you're questioning or the masks themselves?


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

I have but to assume it accounts for the curvature. Since those are the same masks that Lou used on his own model as shown in the pics and they look awesome


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

<Professor Frink>Good news, Everyone! </Professor Frink>
I just took several Very Heavy boxes to the post office today just chock full of #2 and#3 template sets going to Cult and Starship modeler. 

They should get them early next week and be on their "shelves" shortly thereafter.

I wish I could stop and celebrate, but I'm on to the Nu Enterprise set now. No rest for the Dummy


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's awesome news! I can't wait to start using these. I'm excited to experiment with the Aztec look on the TOS Primary Hull. I think the way you did it with real subtle differences in the paint tone looks amazing!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> <Professor Frink>Good news, Everyone! </Professor Frink>
> I wish I could stop and celebrate, but I'm on to the Nu Enterprise set now. No rest for the Dummy


Excellent! I'm really looking forward to those! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I might have to make a test using something like Alclad's Honey Primer. It is textured and will give a different appearance to panels painted with it. This way you could use texture as well as or in place of color to do a panel effect. It would make for a very subtle look.


----------

